# Bid these Built-Ins



## C&D Woodcraft (Dec 1, 2006)

I just finished these built-ins yesterday. I botched the estimate--BIG TIME (labor). I'm curious on what your labor estimate (hrs) would have been on this job. The dimensions are 11 1/2' x 8'. The top shelves are 15" deep, the bottom are 18". There are a total of 27 shelves, all have been edged with 1x hardwood. The cases and the doors are MDF, the frames are poplar. Painting was the part that I really took a bath--prime and 2 finish coats. 
How would you have bid this one?

Thanks.

--Darrell


----------



## desert door and trim (Nov 2, 2006)

If I built them at my shop and then assembled them on site, I would bid three days. If I built them on site, I would bid 7 days. obviously I wouldnt built them on site. Around $600 for materials. $50 per hour and then a couple hundred to cover my butt. I wouldnt paint it though, and it sounds like that is what your mistake was. but my unpainted bid would be $2200.

looks good.


----------



## formula462 (Dec 9, 2006)

Did you do the rest of the trim around it and were they built/painted offsite or did you have to mask everything? Looks like a great job as though they were done prior to the room being painted.


----------



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I probably would have come somewhere in the neighborhood of $4000-$4500 for what I see in the picture. Finishing takes a long time (for me anyway) I just sprayed 22 BB cabinet doors today with shellac and it took me a total of 5 hours with prep and clean-up.
Great looking job! 
I still give "estimates" even for work like this. If the price has to go up a little...you are covered to a degree.


----------



## C&D Woodcraft (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks for the input y'all. Definitely a learning experience for me. I built everything in the shop and painted prior to being on site. I made the bottom cabinets in two sections (a set of 3 and 2). The top was 5 individual units; each one had one stile attached so it would cover the edge of the next cabinet. Once I got to the site I just had to add the end stiles, the rails and of course the base/crown molding. The only painting was touching up the nail and screw holes. 
Actual time spent broke down as 2.5 days in the shop, 1 day to install and 2.5 days of painting. I had originally estimated 20 hours--. Must have had too much spiked eggnog that night! 

This client also wants me build a bar, china cabinet and entertainment center in the future. Fortunately I haven't bid them yet. I'll have to explain why the next estimates are noticeably higher (because my family needs to eat!)




formula462 said:


> Did you do the rest of the trim around it and were they built/painted offsite or did you have to mask everything? Looks like a great job as though they were done prior to the room being painted.


I also installed the crown, beadboard, caprail and baseboard in the same room. The homeowner is going to paint the door casings to match the white trim.


----------



## Pcs (Jan 31, 2012)

What did you do the job for? I wouldn't have touched it for less than 6000


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Pcs said:


> What did you do the job for? I wouldn't have touched it for less than 6000


 
Is that at the year 2006 prices? :huh:


----------



## Pcs (Jan 31, 2012)

No now days


----------



## Rebelwork (Jan 15, 2012)

mackem said:


> Is that at the year 2006 prices? :huh:


Please explain....


----------



## Double (Feb 17, 2010)

2006...Pre-Crash


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I charge $350.00 a linial foot for a finished piece like that plus extra for pull out shelves or other special drawers or devices. I build units like that in my shop and would charge an additional $340.00 for a the installation.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Pcs said:


> What did you do the job for?


+1. :yes:










 







.


----------



## carpentry masters (Jan 18, 2012)

I would charge somewhere between 3000 - 3500 finished. You did excellent work but unless you want that to look like a library I would brake that countless shelve lines with some wood / glass doors in the middle of some thicker column-like moldings to highlight center section etc., you probably know what I'm talking about 

Very nice.


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

mackem said:


> Is that at the year 2006 prices? :huh:





Rebelwork said:


> Please explain....





Double said:


> 2006...Pre-Crash


Look at the post prior to Mackem's. This thread was resurrected from 2006.


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

3-4k all day in my neck of the woods

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Nickpod28 (Oct 29, 2011)

I wouldnt go any less than 4k. Is it common for you guys to have issues with finding customers willing to pay for you to make a decent profit? thanks.


----------



## Corbin3388 (Jan 22, 2011)

Nickpod28 said:


> I wouldnt go any less than 4k. Is it common for you guys to have issues with finding customers willing to pay for you to make a decent profit? thanks.


Depends who your clientele is.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Michael Ryan (Dec 10, 2011)

$800 a LF


----------



## TylerJones (Dec 4, 2011)

Dang I thought I was high at 400+ a LF. Though I would have hired out paint.


----------

